# Easter



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

A blessed Easter to all.....


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Historical World Accounts of The Crucifixion’s Darkness


Records of the darkness following Christ’s crucifixion can be found on both hemispheres. The world took notice.




forge-and-anvil.com





And a blessed Resurrection Sunday to you and yours....


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Thank you Loren, and same back at you.


----------



## BigGRacing (Sep 25, 2020)

Happy Easter !


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Happy easter to everyone. 
From Al and faimly


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Happy Easter!!!


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

HE IS RISEN...ALLELUIA! Happy Easter to all.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Happy belated Easter to all !!! Sorry I wasn't able to post a greeting this morning. Just got back home after being gone out of state since Friday. I don't post from my phone. 

Kenny


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

Festivus for the rest of us !...Serenity now !🖖


----------

